# First of the season



## jkc64 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## bauchjw (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow! Nice color, it’s gotta be tasty! I’ll give you my address and trade you for some coffee. I’m trying to get my stuff together for a cold smoke, weather is still a bit warm. Thank you, you got me itching and fired up!
-JW


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 23, 2021)

Very nice color and patina indeed.  
Still too warm in my neck of the woods for smoked cheese. 
Maybe in a couple  months.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice looking cheese and nice looking labels!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2021)

Nicely done . . .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice batch of cheese! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2021)

That ought to keep you going for a few weeks!
I really like the way you labeled all the cheeses, very professional looking!
Al


----------

